# Remote HCC Coding and Auditing Positions



## veddy

Job Title: Remote Certified Coders/Auditors Wanted 50 Positions available
Employer:	MedSave USA
Type:	Hourly Part-TimeFull-Time
Skills:	HCC or Chronic Condition coding/auditing (Ability to work remotely)
Specialties:	Minimum 2 years coding experience with previous HCC or Chronic Condition Coding experience
Required Certifications:	CCSP RHIA,RHIT or CPMA,one of the following CPC,CCS,CPC-H
Preferred Certifications:	CCSP RHIA,CPC-H,CCS,one of the following CPC,RHIT or CPMA
Required Experience:	1 to 2 years
Preferred Experience:	3 to 4 years
Location:	Hauppauge, NY
Date Posted:	9/4/2014
MedSave, a National Record Retrieval and Coding Company is currently looking for Amazingly Talented AAPC and/or AHIMA Certified Medical Coders and Auditors to work remotely coding charts from the comfort of your home office .

We currently have an additional 50 positions open for strong dedicated professional coders seeking a fulfilling and dynamic career providing superior coding and excellent customer service to our clients.  

Our certified coders review, analyze, and code diagnostic information within a patient's medical record based on client specific guidelines.  Each coder will ensure compliance with established ICD-9, CM coding guidelines, third party reimbursement policies, regulations and accreditation guidelines.

Both Part Time (20hrs/week) and Full Time (40hrs/week) available work on your schedule from the comfort of your  home office.  



Applying
Apply online at: https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Med...ditors-wanted-for-remote-hcc-coding-positions

or send resume to careers@medsaveusa.co


----------



## medicode3

*Tried to submit resume*

Hello I tried to submit a resume to you but it states the web address is permanently deleted.  I then went to your website but did not see a place to attach my resume.  Is there another address to send this to?  Thank you!


----------



## KyleCole

I look forward to hearing back! 

Thanks!


----------



## brenanbentley@gmail.com

Any Luck with this company? I see several replies with this same ad. 
Thanks, Brenan B CPC


----------



## texancoder01

*MedSave*

I've heard vastly different things about this company.
     (enough that I will steer clear)...but that's just me!  

Do your research. There are numerous FaceBook pages for Certified Coders and some for Remote Coders only where you can usually find several people who have worked for any given company.  Do your homework/research 
BEFORE signing up with them!


----------

